# Remote control spreader.



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

A contractor friend of mine told me about a pickup spreader that was controlled by remote from inside the cab. Has anyone heard of this or does anyone own one? I guess this is a radio control unit (like rc planes or cars).


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

If it's out there, SOMEONE from this forum will have heard of it..... some of these guys have heard of stuff that is really off the wall.

If there is such a thing, I'd like to know about it too.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Most likely he heard about a cab controlled spreader. In fact all spreaders are cab controlled in one form or another, either electric or hydo, but they are controlled from the cab. The only benifit from wireless controls would be the ability to switch trucks with out rewiring. We get around that by installing extra long cable leads, and running the box wither through the rear or passenger side window. that way any spreader can be mounted in any truck.
Dino


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Dino, the guy I was talking to has three sanders, so if he said it was remote controlled I think he mean't wireless. Your right about not wiring the sanders through the body, I do that also for the same reasons.


----------



## N1IFG (Oct 26, 2005)

*wireless spreader controler*

Not only does it exist, I invented it. It controls start, stop, throttle up, down, choke and engine stop. It is trade marked and patented "Storm" wireless spreader controller.


----------



## uniland (Jan 7, 2006)

I Have One Also I Am Trademarking


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

Out of curiosity, how much will these cost and how do they work?


----------

